# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  A massive visualisation problem?

## EarthToKepler

I've been having a really really bad problem when I visualise.

Everytime I visualise for about 2-4 seconds the entire imagery will collapse in on its self and start rotating (not a dream or hynogagic hallucinations) and after that I cannot visualise because it'll keep doing it.

My visualisation got really vivid before this even started to happen (it took about a month to get it really vivid)

I haven't done any visualisations in months and would love to start again but I'm still having the exact same problem

But I can visualise for longer when I visualise on an incline like going down a hill but never a straight path its fu**ing weird.

Anyway thankyou in advance for your answers  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Before you visualize you should focus on priming your mind and become relaxed and focused. Because if your mind is distracted and lost in thought and self-evaluation of the process and so on then your awareness wont be on the visualization and therefore not last. 

Imagine performing a song on Idol and while you are singing all of members of the jury are screaming what you are doing wrong and what you should improve.
At the same time the whole crowd is doing the same AND you have a big screen of live comments from people streaming your song on their computer and they write mean and nice comments to you. Also you have an earpiece where a guy tells you exactly how to walk on stage to the song. How would that performance turn out?

That's kind of what we do all day, but our own mind take the role of every judge, crowd, random commentators and the instructing voice in your ear.

The freedom of judgement is found when you allow everything to be without judgement, the problem is never the judgements from other people or other things.

The problem is that your true self judges itself. 

If you let go and just allow yourself to BE in the moment then creativity can flow freely in dreams, social situations, visualization, meditation, art and so on.

Judgement is what kills creativity, happiness and our ability to see and be in the moment as it is.

Peace  ::meditate::

----------


## EarthToKepler

Thankyou man! I really appreciate the advice! Thankyou

----------

